

Show HN: 90 Seconds for Snippets in Xcode - CharlesMerriam2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBmthkXqBXQ

======
CharlesMerriam2
My first video, which took several hours for a 90 second lesson. The video
shows how to use the Xcode Snippet Library. I made it with iMovie and
QuickTime Player's record function and Keynote for the slides.

